# Goodbye From Your Pet!!!



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Donna for the cry...................


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank You Donna - a wonderful poem.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

thanks for sharing that. it's so true.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a wonderful one Donna. Got kinda blurry for some reason towards the end


----------



## psybass (May 1, 2007)

Wonderful poem but got kinda hard to see close to the end. Must be allergies.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry, but I couldnt finish it. I started crying and it reminded me of my Beau. I know that he doesnt have a long time left and it was just to hard to read it. What I did read though was beautiful. Thanks for posting it though.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

beautiful!


----------

